# Coventry golf club invitation. Saturday 25th July.



## la_lucha (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been let down by my chum for this weekends invitation at Coventry. If anyone would like to join me its Â£10 and lunch is included. It's a shotgun start at 8 or 8.30. I'll have to check. It's a fantastic opportunity to play a great course for practically nothing. 

If anyone is interested please let me know by Tuesday pm latest so I can cancel my reserved tee time if needs be. 

http://www.coventrygolf.co.uk/pages.php/course.html


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll join you if you don't mind


----------



## quinn (Jul 20, 2015)

If you need another I can make it, can get another one mate if you need a 4


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry mate. Robert has taken the only slot I had. We will have to sort a round sometime soon. I'm resigning my membership so I'll be looking for a friendly knock most weeks.


----------



## quinn (Jul 20, 2015)

No worries mate, another time,


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I'm resigning my membership so I'll be looking for a friendly knock most weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, what's the situation with your joining fee if you don't renew your membership and you had agreed to spread it over 10 years?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 21, 2015)

I thought you'd only joined a few months ago.Why are you leaving?You can have a knock round Kenilworth with my crowd if you want.


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 21, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			I thought you'd only joined a few months ago.Why are you leaving?You can have a knock round Kenilworth with my crowd if you want.
		
Click to expand...

It's because I'm not getting the time to practice or improve and I'm not enjoying playing competitive golf. Hacking round in the high 90's every week with shots going astray when you know you're better than that, just isn't any fun.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			I'll join you if you don't mind
		
Click to expand...

I gather by this your not coming to Cooden?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 23, 2015)

Change of job means I've had to change some of my golf days, Hoping to make next year, date dependant


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 25, 2015)

had a great time with Richard, the course was in super condition, much too tough for me but I thoroughly enjoyed the game. Today's format was 4BBB with a shotgun start, prizes for the morning and afternoon round, winners had 44 points, we were a long way back


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 25, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed it. There was some good golf in some good company, even if our undisclosed score says otherwise. 
My caddie was shocking though, so I did an Allenby and sacked him on our final hole.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Glad you enjoyed it. There was some good golf in some good company, even if our *undisclosed score* says otherwise. 
My caddie was shocking though, so I did an Allenby and sacked him on our final hole.
		
Click to expand...

It won't stay undisclosed for long with comments like that :rofl:


----------

